# New subforums suggestion



## Ynot

In the Talk about Divorce and Separation subsection of TAM, I would like to suggest that the Life After Divorce subforum be broken down into two new subforums - Surviving After Divorce, dealing with the issues and problems associated with life right after the divorce, and Thriving Post-Divorce, dealing with successes and failures in life once the transistion from married to divorced has occurred.


----------

